# [EVDL] Looking for unfinished EV or Used Parts



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear fellow EV'ers,

I am at the point where I want to start building up my EV. A few months ago
i decided that i wanted to build an EV, so naturally I ordered myself a
Zilla controller, and it arrived!!! 

I am looking for either somebody's unfinished EV project that they have to
get rid of, or Used EV parts. 

I need basically all of the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle. I am have
also been looking around for some used Saft Ni-Cd's.

If anyone has any information about used parts, unfinished projects, or used
Ni-Cds, please let me know! I live in Arizona, so i would be looking for
parts from the southwest unless they can be shipped. 

Thanks!

-Leif Dyrsten

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you need / want ?

Do you have a car or are you interested in a KIT ?

check out


www.okaauto.com




-----Original Message-----
From: Leif Dyrsten <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, 22 Oct 2008 5:09 pm
Subject: [EVDL] Looking for unfinished EV or Used Parts



Dear fellow EV'ers,

I am at the point where I want to start building up my EV. A few months ago
i decided that i wanted to build an EV, so naturally I ordered myself a
Zilla controller, and it arrived!!! 

I am looking for either somebody's unfinished EV project that they have to
get rid of, or Used EV parts. 

I need basically all of the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle. I am have
also been looking around for some used Saft Ni-Cd's.

If anyone has any information about used parts, unfinished projects, or used
Ni-Cds, please let me know! I live in Arizona, so i would be looking for
parts from the southwest unless they can be shipped. 

Thanks!

-Leif Dyrsten

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> What do you need / want ?
>
> Do you have a car or are you interested in a KIT ?
>
> check out
>
> www.okaauto.com

Somehow I think there are better choices than a Russian-made glider 
(even if it's spanking new), but some people on this list are pretty 
adventurous with their money! Look at EVAlbum.com or cruise your local 
craigslist for cars with solid bodies and interiors but dead/dying 
engines.



Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 3-400 small aircraft nicads (IIRC they are like the BB600s that have 
been heavily talked about) of indeterminate condition that I am going to be 
getting rid of soon, probably something like a couple bucks apeice if someone 
takes them all and I don't have spend much time with the deal. I am also 
looking for Saft Ni-cads like STM-180s or larger if you come across a bunch. I 
am in Cave Creek btw. Feel free to email me off list. David Chapman.

Quoting Leif Dyrsten <[email protected]>:

> Dear fellow EV'ers,
> 
> I am at the point where I want to start building up my EV. A few months ago
> i decided that i wanted to build an EV, so naturally I ordered myself a
> Zilla controller, and it arrived!!! 
> 
> I am looking for either somebody's unfinished EV project that they have to
> get rid of, or Used EV parts. 
> 
> I need basically all of the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle. I am have
> also been looking around for some used Saft Ni-Cd's.
> 
> If anyone has any information about used parts, unfinished projects, or used
> Ni-Cds, please let me know! I live in Arizona, so i would be looking for
> parts from the southwest unless they can be shipped. 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Leif Dyrsten
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 




-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I actually have my car already. It is a 1993 VW Fox sedan. I would need a 9
or 8 inch motor, a charger for 300v packs, and the usual EV trimmings such
as contactors, wire, heater etc.






> cowtown wrote:
> >
> >> What do you need / want ?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I have 3-400 small aircraft nicads (IIRC they are like the BB600s that have
> > been heavily talked about) of indeterminate condition that I am going to be
> > getting rid of soon, probably something like a couple bucks apeice if someone
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was looking for something that is not finished, or for parts only. I dont
have 10k to spend, and if i did i woud just build my own from new parts.
Also I want to build my EV, i dont want to buy an EV. I think more than half
the thrill is doing it yourself.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Looking-for-unfinished-EV-or-Used-Parts-tp20122490p20178959.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Making already existing car (or EV kit) to run is quite project in its own, typically that runs way over $10,000 and takes about 18 months, unless you are a super man that can work 20 hours a day and has a machine shop in his garage (oh do you have a garage, one is definitely required !)

OKA NEV ZEV kit is a car with no powertrain - so it is not finished, but you do not hve to start designing things like seats, glazing, suspension, paint it, etc. etc.

And it is only $5,000 NEW so that leaves you with? ??? for batteries and controller and motor and transmission, all but batteries you can get cheap if you do not mind having one of never to be duplicated or replicated vehicle for which no spares will be available, part of enjoyment of EV is to be able to fix it when it breaks. And not needing to re-design and re-engineer everything every time which is what you get with one off surpluss parts at a bargain price.

So consider that in your metditation and reinvention of the wheel !! (attached to a EV of course) !


-----Original Message-----
From: Lectrol <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 26 Oct 2008 3:47 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for unfinished EV or Used Parts




I was looking for something that is not finished, or for parts only. I dont
have 10k to spend, and if i did i woud just build my own from new parts.
Also I want to build my EV, i dont want to buy an EV. I think more than half
the thrill is doing it yourself.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Looking-for-unfinished-EV-or-Used-Parts-tp20122490p20178959.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not only do I already have a car that is stripped out and ready to be
converted, I dont want to have a nev with barely any room for batteries. For
$5k I could buy the wattabmr on ebay and have it shipped to my house. Im
mainly trying to get used EV parts, and if it comes with a car, great.
Otherwise, I am set on the donor vehicle front.




> okaauto wrote:
> >
> > Making already existing car (or EV kit) to run is quite project in its
> > own, typically that runs way over $10,000 and takes about 18 months,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No problem Leif. I just figured since you stated "I need basically all of
the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle.", this might be an option for you
to get "all the parts" in one purchase. Not to mention, you might benefit
by seeing how how everything fits together on a working car. I just thought
it might save you some time, and it's just up the road.

Just curious. If you don't have 10K to spend, how much were you thinking of
spending for your project? I would think pretty close to that (even if you
already have the zilla) if you add up all the little things. Plus the cost
of a donor car? I only ask, because I plan on doing an EV myself soon and
I've budgeted about 15K + donor car (lead batteries). 

Anyway, good luck on your project and hope to hear good things from you in
the future. 

Take care, 
Hayden





> Lectrol wrote:
> >
> > I was looking for something that is not finished, or for parts only. I
> > dont have 10k to spend, and if i did i woud just build my own from new
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess what i ment to say, is i dont have 10k to spend all at once. I am
piecing things together as I go. I got my donor car for $500, I fixed (the
ICE) so that i could drive it around untill I get the EV componants. After I
got my zilla and my vac pump i thought it would be a good time to take out
the engine and ice componants (which i sold for $200) So I am up to $2k
total. If i was close enough to buy the wattabmr on ebay I would be up to
6k, hopefully selling both BMW's for $1.5k and coming back down to $4.5k.
Then, depending on the pack I choose, I could be anywhere from 6k total up
to 10k total. I am hoping to find some used ni-cds for longevity. 

This is a perfect world at best, but you see my need for finding used parts. 




> HRHohio wrote:
> >
> > No problem Leif. I just figured since you stated "I need basically all of
> > the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle.", this might be an option for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

USED batteries of ANY kind and the BAD BAD choice for any 1/2 reliable EV !!!


-----Original Message-----
From: Lectrol <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 26 Oct 2008 4:31 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for unfinished EV or Used Parts




I guess what i ment to say, is i dont have 10k to spend all at once. I am
piecing things together as I go. I got my donor car for $500, I fixed (the
ICE) so that i could drive it around untill I get the EV componants. After I
got my zilla and my vac pump i thought it would be a good time to take out
the engine and ice componants (which i sold for $200) So I am up to $2k
total. If i was close enough to buy the wattabmr on ebay I would be up to
6k, hopefully selling both BMW's for $1.5k and coming back down to $4.5k.
Then, depending on the pack I choose, I could be anywhere from 6k total up
to 10k total. I am hoping to find some used ni-cds for longevity. 

This is a perfect world at best, but you see my need for finding used parts. 




> HRHohio wrote:
> >
> > No problem Leif. I just figured since you stated "I need basically all of
> > the parts to build a 144-300 volt vehicle.", this might be an option for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's not at all true for NiCd batteries.

The Saft or BB600 flooded NiCd batteries last an extremely long time
if maintained properly. Some packs have been used for driving for over
30 years.

-Morgan LaMoore



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > USED batteries of ANY kind and the BAD BAD choice for any 1/2 reliable EV !!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

True dat! =)






> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> >
> > That's not at all true for NiCd batteries.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Got a 30 year old Orbital so the challenge is a fair one?

: )





> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Same challenge for you bring me one of those 30 year old batteries,
> > put them
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you to all who responded. I am purchasing techsan47's BMW's from eBay
so I will have all of the parts i need except for batteries. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Looking-for-unfinished-EV-or-Used-Parts-tp20122490p20194754.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations with the old (and new) WATTABMR.
Almost 4 years ago I drove to Petaluma to see the
leftovers from WATTABMR because I was in the process of
buying a 3-series with bad engine to convert and I wanted
to see how Michael has done his conversion and maybe buy
his "project".
He has a very nice GE motor in that car.
I ended up with a good idea how to do a DC BMW conversion
but found that my "donor" car only needed a new head gasket
to run perfectly, so instead of converting it I sold it
once I purchased a factory converted S10 which only needed
a little work to make reliable (electronics and mechanics)
and new batteries installed.

I should still have the schematic of another BMW DC conversion
in case you're interested, but it is easier to go to the EV
album and mail the BMW owners yourself.

Success!

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

Proxim and Winncom roadshow: Atlanta Oct 21, Florida Oct 23
http://www.proxim.com/promotions/winncom_roadshow/default.aspx 


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lectrol
Sent: Tuesday, October 28, 2008 1:06 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for unfinished EV or Used Parts


Thank you to all who responded. I am purchasing techsan47's BMW's from
eBay so I will have all of the parts i need except for batteries. 
--
View this message in context:
http://www.nabble.com/Looking-for-unfinished-EV-or-Used-Parts-tp20122490
p20194754.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, it looked like a great conversion and I am very excited to get the
parts. However, a BMW is far from my ideal car to convert. I am going for
range in my EV and a RWD sports coupe isnt good at being light, and having
lots of room for batteries. So I will still be using my VW as a donor car. 

Anybody need a motor adaptor for an e30? hehe

-Leif Dyrsten





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> > Congratulations with the old (and new) WATTABMR.
> > Almost 4 years ago I drove to Petaluma to see the
> ...


----------

